# Scooter battery pictures



## Pudsey_Bear

Just testing.


----------



## Penquin

Never seen anything like that in my life ! Must be some new fangled thing, do you still have a kick start ? Is it a Vespa or a Lambretta ? They are the only scooters with which I am familiar and, from memory, neither had a battery……


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mobility scooter Dave, I needed to get it online and couldn't where I wanted it so linked to them on here.


----------



## Penquin

I was just being facetious……. 😃


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

At least you can spell it Dave.


----------

